# I'm going to be a mummy



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

Our fantastic surro is pregnant.
Early days yet but all appears well. Extreme tiredness and now sickness for our poor surro. She is getting plenty of rest and I have sent her some sea bands which appear to help her with the sickness.
Early craving for salty foods so I think we might be having a boy!!
Time will fly and it won't be too long before we get to see our baby at our first scan   
I couldn't be more happier x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

That is amazing news congratulations - where did u meet ur surrogate?


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

YEY Congratulations !


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I wanted to add my congratulations too - fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you.

Do tackle the legal side too. You should put in place specialist Wills (for both yourself and your surrogate) and you'll need to apply for a parental order after the birth to extinguish the legal status of your surrogate and obtain parental rights for your child. Have a look at the free information on my new website to get you started http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/?page_id=8.

Best of luck

Lou Ghevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

